# Surefire KT1-P7 Mod.....Beamshots added



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 24, 2008)

I've had this KT1 that I bought a while back sitting on the shelf doing nothing. I have done a P7 in a KT4 in the past and wanted better heatsinking, so the KT1 was chosen-since it is a HUGE aluminum heatsink.
I flipped a tower module heatsink over and did some trimming. The beam is Very focused. It is a direct driven P7 from either a 17670 or 18650. The KT1 is doing its job and disappating the heat nicely. I included a beamshot comparing it to an E2DL.

*- Surefire KT1/KT2 Host*
*- SSC P7*
*- Direct Driven-17670 or 18650*









*Focus*





*My Beater KT1*






*Surefire E2DL---------KT1/P7*





*Surefire E2DL*





*KT1-P7*


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Surefire KT1---P7 Mod*

Where's the signup list? I want one!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Surefire KT1---P7 Mod*



brighterisbetter said:


> Where's the signup list? I want one!


 


No problem....send me a PM


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Surefire KT1---P7 Mod*

Very very nice work DaFab! 

This must be a great thrower...i really like your mods! 

take care


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Surefire KT1---P7 Mod*



toby_pra said:


> Very very nice work DaFab!
> 
> This must be a great thrower...i really like your mods!
> 
> take care


 



Thank you!:thumbsup:

It is a VERY good thrower!
This has the tightest spot of any P7 mod I have done yet:twothumbs
There is NO donut hole....at all!:naughty:

Oh yeah.....*BEAMSHOTS ADDED* to post #1


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Surefire KT1---P7 Mod*

Yeah....that looks great!

Very nice throw, thanks DaFab! :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Surefire KT1---P7 Mod*

Compared to a standard Seoul Tower Module..






*Seoul P4 Tower--------------------SSC P7 Tower *


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice work 

Would this work just as good in a M6 head?
Any room for a converter...


:thumbsup:
Keep up the good work.
Benny


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 30, 2008)

It should...while the KT1/KT2 is a one-piece design, and the KT4 uses a shock-isolated reflector, I am pretty sure the reflector design is the same. I get the same beam profile using incans and LED tower modules in both heads. 
I did a P7 in a KT4 when they first became available, but I have better designed this one to focus better. I will be making another P7 tower module and I will try it in the KT4 reflector to be sure. The concern for heat managment is a problem with the KT4. If used for short times, it would probably be ok, but the KT1/2 is acting as one big heatsink for the P7. It gets warm with extended use, showing that it is doing its function with the P7 and drawing heat to the entire bezel.
There is Zero room in the KT1/KT2 for a converter without permanantly altering it. 
If used in a KT4, I'm pretty sure one could be made to work....might not be easy, but possible.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, outstanding shot!!!

This also shows, just how bright than little E2DL really is!


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 1, 2008)

very nice again DaFab....

When are you going to mod your surefire with a cree MC-E???


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 1, 2008)

I want one for a KT4!!!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great mod ,great thread..

It got me thinking,since ive never seen a KT1 with a CB bezel before.
Does the KT1 use the same Threads/Bezel system as the M6 and M4?


If it does it is good news for those who wants to pimp theire KT1 series heads with RPM bezels.





Benny


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 19, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Great mod ,great thread..
> 
> It got me thinking,since ive never seen a KT1 with a CB bezel before.
> Does the KT1 use the same Threads/Bezel system as the M6 and M4?
> ...



Not sure about threads but spacing for bezel window nut notches are the same for my KT1 and my wife's M4.

Bill

edit. Notches are integral to CB bezel on M4. 

Bill


----------



## sactime (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Surefire KT1---P7 Mod*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Compared to a standard Seoul Tower Module..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How did you get it to glow green like that? Or is it just the yellow LED looking green in the pic?


----------



## cryhavok (Oct 20, 2008)

UV light will make the phosphor glow


----------



## sactime (Oct 20, 2008)

cryhavok said:


> UV light will make the phosphor glow


 
Meaning what? The P7 glows like that after it's used? Or a UV light was held up to the led to make it glow? 

Did he do something special to his P7, or will any P7 glow like that with UV light?

Sorry, I don't really understand this very well.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 20, 2008)

I just got a KT2.

Any chance there will be another P7 or maybe a MC-E assembly?

A MC-E 6C that could be run off two 18650 would make my day. (And would likely be popular for all the people with 2x 18650 battery carriers in their M6's.) The 6C version of the MC-E has almost an identical tint to an incan.

Here's a post from another thread.

From left to right: R2 WH, Q2 5A, and MC-E 6C.


saabluster said:


>



Now, I want to see an MC-E 6C in my KT2 (with FM 2x 18650 body)! :laughing:


----------



## 1wrx7 (Feb 17, 2009)

I stopped at DaFabricata's place on Sunday night. I had seen this KT1 P7 mod before but I hadn't really played with it in the dark yet. WOW:devil: The hotspot on this thing is crazy. I use a Seoul P4 tower mod in my KT1 and I've always loved the tight hotspot and the huge spill it produces. The P7 still has the huge spill but the hotspot is way more intense:twothumbs And there's absolutely no donut or cross in the beam like I've noticed with other P7 lights. For the record, the donuts in my P7 lights dissapear as soon as I am actually using them. White wall hunting is the only time I notice these artifacts.

Great work Tim This has got to be the best beam I've seen from a P7 yet.


----------



## bk737 (Feb 18, 2009)

How is the runtime on the 18650? It looks like the P7 is mounted to the base of the heatsink( after flipping it over )so no boring of the reflector is required as it also looks like mod is inserted from the front after lens removal? Am i on the right track? Awesome in function and appearance!How much to do one for me?:devil:


----------



## Icarus (Feb 18, 2009)

Great work again Tim!  :twothumbs 
How much did you have to enlarge the hole in the reflector?


----------



## alantch (Feb 18, 2009)

From the looks of it, I think there was no enlargement of the reflector hole; The pedestal is lowered into the reflector hole until the base of the heatsink sits on the reflector. But I may be wrong. Perhaps DaFab can clarify more on this.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 19, 2009)

The window is removed and the P7/Heatsink installed from the front.
The opening did not need to be enlarged. 
It took some time to get proper focus and to make the heatsink mate properly to help transfer heat.
It does do its job. When using the KT1-P7, it gets warm after constant on for a while. 
I am still very happy with this mod and the beam from the P7 is tight!


----------



## collector (Feb 19, 2009)

What's the real difference between KT1 and KT2 ? Do they both fit Surefire C-bodies ?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 19, 2009)

collector said:


> What's the real difference between KT1 and KT2 ? Do they both fit Surefire C-bodies ?


 
collector, did you ever find that part I asked you about? 

Yes, they both fit C-series and are the exact same head....they just come with different bulbs.
KT1 comes with 6 volt bulb
KT2 comes with 9 volt bulb.


----------



## bk737 (Feb 19, 2009)

What is the distance in those beamshots? Approx. runtime on 18650? KT-1/2 bezel rings available in black? searched but could not find em.Any other options besides direct drive? Got your pm Tim, thanks.
Brian


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 19, 2009)

bk737 said:


> What is the distance in those beamshots? Approx. runtime on 18650? KT-1/2 bezel rings available in black? searched but could not find em.Any other options besides direct drive? Got your pm Tim, thanks.
> Brian


 



What beamshot are you refering to?
Please look at the beamshots* posted by ME*...the other ones have _nothing_ to do with my light.

I haven't done a runtime test yet.

I used a crenalated bezel from a KT4 head on my KT1.
RPM makes titanium ones for the KT4 that will fit the KT1/2

As for other options besides direct drive....there is no room for a driver so DD is the only option.


----------



## collector (Feb 19, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> collector, did you ever find that part I asked you about?


 yup, e-mail replied...


----------



## bk737 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry for not being specific, but i was asking about the distance of the beamshots in post 1. Also is the mod reversible? (Could you use turbo head lamps again if mod was removed?) Thank you for sharing your knowledge and awesome mods here on CPF!
Brian


----------



## bigchelis (Feb 20, 2009)

I want one too...Pm sent.

A P7 with direct drive on a fully charged aw18650 will pull 2.8amps.
The Malkoff P7 (P60), ran for 1:40 minutes on me before I noticed the output drop. It too was direct drive. Gene said all direct drive P7's have reverse polarity protection. "Nature of the Beast" :twothumbs

A P7 that is focusable..speechless.lovecpf


----------

